# Entry Level Position ~Maintenance Crew~ SE Michigan



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

Must have a MINIMUM of 1 year experiance on a lawn crew
Must have own transportation, valid drivers licence

basically what im looking for is a experianced lawn maitenance laborer who could help us finishout the season and learn the way our company operates and stay with us for years to come....we are a fast growing company whos work is among the best in the area will continue to grow in the years to come.

pay is based on experiance and knowledge
Strating pay is $9.00 an hour, 35-40+ hours per week, M-F w/ occasional weekend work depending on workloads

If the person is right we also have a openings for snow removal

please PM or email me [email protected]


----------

